# The Perfect Vagina



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> What, you can't see the chart? *looks concerned*
> 
> 
> ROFL!!!!
> ...



Yeah, that's the one I found. I hope I don't end up with a girl who feels she has an ugly vulva  I somehow think complementing her vulva may not be very well received...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> While watching him cut off the excess parts, I actually felt pretty unsettled too.
> 
> Personally, I think surgeries are a big deal. Our culture seems to think they are some magical act that will fix their lives, without realizing not only how much aftercare can be involved in plastic surgery stuff but how weird it can be mentally to get parts of your body removed or changed drastically. I mean, even if we don't like it, it's still part of us, and then to just have it gone or looking like something else... for some people that can be an emotional/mental shift to deal with.


Truth. People put a lot of focus into their bodies. That can be a good thing and that can be a bad thing. This is a case of body focus that has gone terribly wrong. There's a difference between caring about your health, and hyper-focusing on things that aren't or shouldn't be a big deal. More often than not, people do things like this thinking it will fix or improve their ability to be confident in themselves. Even if they do gain more confidence, how healthy is it really to have that type of mentality? Bah, I don't know.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, the one I found is here:
> This handy vagina chart will show which kind of vagina you have
> 
> While watching him cut off the excess parts, I actually felt pretty unsettled too.


OHHH DISGUSTING! :laughing: omg! 
I'm sorry but the vag is just a GROSS looking organ! So NOT attractive AT ALL!

I am so happy I am happy with the level of gross on the gross scale of putang because I SO would be getting that "excess" chopped OFF! Call me superficial. I know it's terrible. I'm a horrible person. But I would absolutely have surgery if I felt sub conscious about it. I'm so lucky I don't, it's bad enough I want a boob job 

I couldn't even bring myself to watch the video! that chart was bad enough! :tongue:

ewww, gross


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I'm so lucky I don't, it's bad enough I want a boob job


I have had one of those, and if you'd look at me now, you wouldn't expect it; I just wanted to fit into the average appearance, it wasn't like I had an average amount but was insecure and just wanted bigger.

But that does feed into my thoughts on surgery. it's been about 18 months, and portions of my breasts are still numb and I don't know whether it will ever get better. It's not uncommon, and there are a few different ways they do it -- I don't have scars under my boobs because my doc went in through the armpits, but unfortunately there are nerves there and some of them still have not rejuvenated. So I'm kind of sad about that aspect. Surgery is a bigger deal than people give it credit for; if you can be happy without surgery, then I think that's the best outcome.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@_Jennywocky_ 

I was actually surprised at your response because you've mentioned this before. But now I get it. I already know that is a factor and maybe I'll never have one. I guess my point was, I just think the female anatomy to be not pleasing to my eye. Which is fine. I know men like how women look and their "stuff" and at the end of the day, it's an individual preference thing. I guess I just think I know myself, I wouldn't blame a girl for doing it because if I were in the scenario, I'd probably do it. btw, when that time comes, I'll be PM'ing you, lol!!! I know 3 people who've had it done and none of them had your symptoms. I'm not sure why that happened but I've heard of it. IDK, I guess it's weighing the pro's and con's. Isn't it always about that.

side note: Not a fan of JUST HOW MUCH people obsess over the body, the expectations are completely above and beyond anything I could really ever fill. Hence, I don't really get into reading bullshit like cosmo nor watch porn 

I'd rather love myself and have healthy self esteem. 
I don't need to be any more neurotic than I already am


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I was actually surprised at your response because you've mentioned this before. But now I get it. I already know that is a factor and maybe I'll never have one. I guess my point was, I just think the female anatomy to be not pleasing to my eye. Which is fine. I know men like how women look and their "stuff" and at the end of the day, it's an individual preference thing. I guess I just think I know myself, I wouldn't blame a girl for doing it because if I were in the scenario, I'd probably do it. btw, when that time comes, I'll be PM'ing you, lol!!! I know 3 people who've had it done and none of them had your symptoms. I'm not sure why that happened but I've heard of it. IDK, I guess it's weighing the pro's and con's. Isn't it always about that.


NP, and I agree actually with you. I'm not about NOT doing it, I'm more about, "Educate yourself so you know that there are risks and what they are," and then you can make the best decision for yourself from there.

I think what I see is people [not really talking about you because you are very thoughtful, just people in general] making uninformed decisions and treating surgeries lightly, more as simple purchases ("I'll give this guy money and get exactly what I've paid him for") than as things that can change your body permanently and having variable results. The focus is on how they feel rather than what the possible range of outcomes can be and how they would deal with an unpreferred outcome.

Watching the girl in the video get her labia clipped was kind of unsettling in part because she was so young and I really think she wasn't aware of what the surgery would really be like; and then I think she was kind of surprised at her emotions when she had to spread her legs, and the doctor was in there injecting drugs into her labia to numb them, and then they weren't numb... there was just a lot of fear and pain in her voice. it's a very sensitive area and not just from the tactile POV, it's personal and private.

I have mixed feelings about female anatomy. Sometimes I don't really like mine, sometimes I'm okay with it. TBH, I find I have the same response to penises -- some look pretty amazing, some look kind of goofy, and sometimes if I'm in a goofy mood they can all look goofy.

Sure, please feel free to PM me on anything you'd like.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

If it does what it's suposed to.. what's the problem? I hate the pressure that people put themselves under to reach this goal of 'perfection' which most of the time is unrealistic and so unoriginal. 

There is no way in hell I am rating my vagina from a scale posted to the internet. I'm happy with it and so far my lovers have been (frankly if they weren't they would be getting lost, that's for sure). Would be nice to see more people embracing their bodies for a change... no?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Sometimes I don't really like mine, sometimes I'm okay with it. TBH, I find I have the same response to penises -- some look pretty amazing, some look kind of goofy, and sometimes if I'm in a goofy mood they can all look goofy.


 Thank you, I just might at some point. 

As far as the anatomy, I'm not saying I like mine, I think all of them look gross. 

I don't think penis looks gross though. Therefore, there is only one logical explanation...

I ... am a gay man ... trapped in a woman's body :frustrating:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

LittleHawk said:


> If it does what it's suposed to.. what's the problem? I hate the pressure that people put themselves under to reach this goal of 'perfection' which most of the time is unrealistic and so unoriginal.
> 
> There is no way in hell I am rating my vagina from a scale posted to the internet. I'm happy with it and so far my lovers have been (frankly if they weren't they would be getting lost, that's for sure). *Would be nice to see more people embracing their bodies for a change... no?*


I totally agree that would be nice. And luckily I'm quite happy with my cookie 

Just the point I was trying to make was, it's easy for us to sit here and try to encourage others not to care about problems (or situations) we do not have. Now I have not watched the video, I only saw the chart.

But if you google the surgery on google image - it's like, DEAR GOD! *covers eyes*

You can't hold it against anyone for having surgery done if their parts are above and beyond abnormal. 
And neither you nor I are in the position to say where that line should be. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I totally agree that would be nice. And luckily I'm quite happy with my cookie
> 
> Just the point I was trying to make was, it's easy for us to sit here and try to encourage others not to care about problems (or situations) we do not have. Now I have not watched the video, I only saw the chart.
> 
> ...


How do you know my vagina isnt abnormal? I never said anything other than I liked it.

I would NEVER tell somebody they are abnormal - it's ridiculous, and shallow. If somebody has insecurities then it should begin with being dealt with mentally not surgically. 

(No means to offend anybody who has had surgery, but I've dealt with these insecurities of feeling like I needed surgery to fit in - to learning to love what I've got regardless of what society says. It wasn't easy but I'm glad I did.)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

LittleHawk said:


> How do you know my vagina isnt abnormal? I never said anything other than I liked it.
> 
> I would NEVER tell somebody they are abnormal. It's ridiculous, and shallow. If somebody has insecurities then it begins with dealing with the problem mentally, not surgically. (No means to offend anybody who has had surgery, but I've dealt with these insecurities of feeling like I needed surgery to fit in - to learning to love what I've got regardless of what society says)


oh boy .. are we cat fighting? 

Hey, if yours IS hypothetically abnormal and you like it, that is fabulous! 

But that does NOT mean that other people have to adhere to that mentality.

THAT is all I'm saying. No more, no less.

AND AGAIN: 
how other people deal with their insecurities is their thing.
I just think that what you are saying is a little judgmental. Don't you think?


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> oh boy .. are we cat fighting?
> 
> Hey, if yours IS hypothetically abnormal and you like it, that is fabulous!
> 
> ...


No cat-fighting, just dislike that threads like these even have to exist. I understand what you're saying and to an extent agree. But I dislike the use of 'abnormal' when it comes to appearances and things that people can't chose - in my opinion it's labels like that which probably make people feel worse about insecurities.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

LittleHawk said:


> No cat-fighting, just dislike that threads like these even have to exist. I understand what you're saying and to an extent agree. But I dislike the use of 'abnormal' when it comes to appearances and things that people can't chose - in my opinion it's labels like that which probably make people feel worse about insecurities.


Emotional logic dictates you hit the nail on the head,
hence I didn't even watch the vid.

But cold reality logic dictates that without those "labels", there is no conceptual train of thought to follow. It's too liquid - life is liquid with regards to our emotions and the psychological "needs" we all seek to have fulfilled. If you want to lose weight, you weigh yourself first. Then look at your target, and move. The good with regard to "labels" is that it allows us to move. That is not to say as a society we're wise with which arenas we choose, nor with which directions we choose. Rather, the element of movement resides within the "tag" - the label - that understanding that THIS is an elephant , and THIS is a tiger. I shall name thee poison and know-comprehend- that I shall not drink THAT.

labels suck because people suck. THAT is the reality. 

Without "labels" there is nothing to acquire (tangibly in our minds) and there must be acquisition for assimilation to transpire. I understand the emotional logic - and the paradoxically effects and natures "labels" hold. I do. Trust me, I absolutely do. So here is what my mind does so I don't trip on the pebbles, I don't puke from the grit (grit=label) ... In order to move - comprehend - see the forest through the trees ...

i say. It's one of those "for lack of a better term" terms ... 

Abnormal is absolutely one of those "for lack of a better term" terms ... 

The drink is palatable and it is good if you can learn to understand what is "grit" and what is not. 

I'm sorry if my post earlier was snarky. It wasn't meant to be. Just wanted you to see the forest through the trees ...

(not that I don't have my fair share of trees in the way myself  it's all relative really - THAT is the forest. Relativity )


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen this documentary before. I found it pretty unsettling that this girl decided to have surgery as a result of people making fun of her, while there was absolutely nothing wrong with her vagina. It's perfectly normal to have the inner labia sticking out a bit. I felt like crawling into the screen so i could talk some sense into this girl... It's sad that her insecurity drove her to the point where she was willing to go through a lot of pain, and possibly decreased sexual pleasure for the rest of her life. 

Who even cares about this? I've heard people say some really dumb shit about women's appearances, and i must admit i've been guilty of this myself... However, not once have i heard a guy say that he's turned off by the looks of his girl's vagina. I'm sure it happens, but i haven't heard it and anyone who is that superficial isn't worth your sexytime.

In the few conversations i've had that were specifically about the appearance of vaginas -- and this gets brought up very rarely -- the consensus was that some look better than others, but it's not that important. Besides, different people have different preferences anyway... Personally, i don't even have a strong preference, but i do like the roast beef sandwich aesthetic, and i'm certainly not the only one. Others might prefer them to look, as Bill Hicks described, like a papercut with a little fluff of cotton candy. Fine, and i like those as well. Either way, only the greatest of idiots would have a problem with an "imperfect" vagina and it's sad that such a minor issue is causing people to make major life decisions.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Cephalonimbus said:


> i do like the roast beef sandwich aesthetic, and i'm certainly not the only one. Others might prefer them to look, as Bill Hicks described, like a papercut with a little fluff of cotton candy. Fine, and i like those as well.


I just barfed a little bit. Then swallowed it.

not because I didn't appreciate the sentiments ... 
But because THAT is the language used to describe a females ...

Gross


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

puts a whole new spin on Beef 'n Cheddar.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I just barfed a little bit. Then swallowed it.
> 
> not because I didn't appreciate the sentiments ...
> But because THAT is the language used to describe a females ...
> ...


Sorry about that.

I was just trying to embellish my words with a nice visual metaphor, which personally made me quite hungry, but it wouldn't be the first time that ended in puke. Story of my life... I think i'm being all sensitive and poetic, but instead projectile vomit.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> This handy vagina chart will show which kind of vagina you have


Do I really need to know?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Nessie said:


> Do I really need to know?


 dw, you can always take out a loan for the surgery.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

All the joys of being british.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't mean to be crass, but isn't a good chocha really defined by how it feels INSIDE? If I were a girl, I wouldn't mind a somewhat lop-sided-on-the-curb cooch as long as it ..satisfied.......


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

What the fuck? People are bothering about how their vaginas LOOK?!


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> dw, you can always take out a loan for the surgery.


Er, wouldnt be necessary. I prefer to date guys with bit of common sense.

My vag just plain serve its purpose...and if I were girl, who is fond of such surgery for aesthetic reasons, Ill be concerned about sex pleasure after such operation


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Nessie said:


> Er, wouldnt be necessary. I prefer to date guys with bit of common sense.
> 
> My vag just plain serve its purpose...and if I were girl, who is fond of such surgery for aesthetic reasons, Ill be concerned about sex pleasure after such operation


 the picture posted, the "different types of vaginas" or w/e, actually I've seen before. I was in Ho Chi Minh airport with my friend just waiting and he goes "hey, pass me your phone..." "wth do you want my phone for?" "just pass me the phone," so i gave it to him and a minute later he shows me the screen... "which is your favourite?" 

I remember thinking "they all seem pretty much the same thing to me." I can't really imagine there's a practical difference?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

the most beautiful vagina in the whole entire world is the next one I'm invited to play with.

On that chart, for the record, ALL women have about 5 of those pictures depending on state of arousal and usage.

just sayin....


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nessie said:


> Er, wouldnt be necessary. I prefer to date guys with bit of common sense.
> 
> My vag just plain serve its purpose...and if I were girl, who is fond of such surgery for aesthetic reasons, Ill be concerned about sex pleasure after such operation


kegals are more effective than surgery. MUCH more effective.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I don't mean to be crass, but isn't a good chocha really defined by how it feels INSIDE? If I were a girl, I wouldn't mind a somewhat lop-sided-on-the-curb cooch as long as it ..satisfied.......


I...... I'm not sure if I should be amused or terrified. :crying:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

They don't all look the same but I've never seen an ugly one.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I'm sorry but the vag is just a GROSS looking organ! So NOT attractive AT ALL!


I know you're speaking for yourself here. As for me, gross is the _last_ thing I think vaginas are.



Jennywocky said:


> But that does feed into my thoughts on surgery. it's been about 18 months, and portions of my breasts are still numb and I don't know whether it will ever get better. It's not uncommon, and there are a few different ways they do it -- I don't have scars under my boobs because my doc went in through the armpits, but unfortunately there are nerves there and some of them still have not rejuvenated. So I'm kind of sad about that aspect. Surgery is a bigger deal than people give it credit for; if you can be happy without surgery, then I think that's the best outcome.


I hope your numbness goes away! I once had a lover whose mom had more or less made her have breast reduction surgery when she was 16 or so, and three decades later she had very little sensation in her nipples.



Cephalonimbus said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I was just trying to embellish my words with a nice visual metaphor, which personally made me quite hungry, but it wouldn't be the first time that ended in puke. Story of my life... I think i'm being all sensitive and poetic, but instead projectile vomit.


^^ And this comment right here such a great example of how INFPs are freaking *adorable*. I am not being sarcastic. Adorable!



Aqualung said:


> They don't all look the same but I've never seen an ugly one.


Same here.

Final note: Multi-quote function on PerC = awesome and perhaps a bit scary.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

:laughing:

I can think of very few situations in which a woman would ask me "how does my vagina look today?" That said, if people want to go around modifying it more power to them. I don't think I'd notice truth be told. By the time I'm ready to enter one, I'm way beyond giving a crap what it looks like, just that it's human, healthy and has cleared me for landing as it were. I'd have thought the perfect vagina is simply the "non diseased" one. 

Although, there has been a rise recently in people requesting cosmetic surgery to their genitalia. I don't really get it personally, I mean I've got what I've got, and you've got what you've got; together, I'm sure we can work out how to have torrents of fun (pun firmly intended) :tongue:


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> kegals are more effective than surgery. MUCH more effective.


My vocabulary doesnt says what are kegals 

But speaking quickly putting vag back in nice condition (after giving birth), here are some exercises. Is it "kegals"?

And also does exist some tantra tricks how to train to have better orgasm. It does look more worsty trying than some silly surgery. I dont have kids, so this doesnt apply, but when I will (trying), Ill ask my doc about such details. I just hope he wouldnt be freaked out 

My gynecologist remains priest. Seriously, its not just my opinion, my GP says Im right saying that.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm I the only one here who thought 'after inserting seminal fluids, gets up and makes you a turkey sandwich' when I read the title?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

0_0...........


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nessie said:


> My vocabulary doesnt says what are kegals
> 
> B.


sorry, i spelled it wrong Kegel

My understanding is you do not need tools or weights or anything - static "clenching" exercise is just fine.

It does indeed "tighten" things up.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> sorry, i spelled it wrong Kegel
> 
> My understanding is you do not need tools or weights or anything - static "clenching" exercise is just fine.
> 
> It does indeed "tighten" things up.


yup. did you know men could do that to, so they can learn to last longer 

How did this conversation go from how pretty a pussy is to how satisfying it is.
I'm so gonna make a thread discussing all the merits of a "good" penis. 

Just to be fair


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> I know you're speaking for yourself here. As for me, gross is the _last_ thing I think vaginas are.


eep! I'm sorry. I AM just speaking for myself (as we all do).

I just personally don't think it's one of those body parts that's aesthetically pleasing to the eye.

I don't mean to offend anyone or anything.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> How did this conversation go from how pretty a pussy is to how satisfying it is.
> I'm so gonna make a thread discussing all the merits of a "good" penis.
> 
> Just to be fair


An SJ would ague how it looks and how satisfying it is are the same thing. You NF's - all about how it "feels".....

(grins!!!!!!!!1)

Did you note my comment on the prettiest vagina?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Did you note my comment on the prettiest vagina?


No. OH NO! 

So far it's been compared to a roast beef sandwich, a paper cut,
and on occasion I've heard it's a harp or flower. 

Okay ... let me hear it ... what is it ... a taco ?


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> How did this conversation go from how pretty a pussy is to how satisfying it is.


Because it is more reasonable


----------

